# Trump regrets involvement in vaping policy



## Hooked (18/1/20)

*Trump told Azar he regrets involvement in vaping policy*
https://www.axios.com/trump-hhs-azar-vaping-policy-14475d0f-07db-4e33-ac25-b512562ab419.html
17 Jan. 2020

"President Trump told his health secretary yesterday that he regrets getting involved in the administration's policy on vaping, according to two sources familiar with the conversation. "I should never have done that f***ing vaping thing," Trump said during an impromptu call on speakerphone in an Oval Office meeting...

  

Both sources familiar with the conversation said Trump wasn't expressing regret for the specific vaping policy outcome, which the team believes is the right one, but rather for personally wading into vaping and e-cigarette policy in the first place rather than leaving it up to the Food and Drug Administration..."

Reactions: Like 3


----------

